# تمثال السيد المسيح في البرازيل .. اعجوبة من عجائب الدنيا



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

تمثال السيد المسيح في البرازيل .. اعجوبة من عجائب الدنيا ...بالصور 






















خاص بـــ:download:ــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا كوكو 
بجد رائع 
ربنا يباركك
​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 أكتوبر 2008)

صور روعة 
انتى فنانة فى اختيار الصور وشكراا


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا موفى ميكر 
بس انا ولد مش بنت 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رووعة يا كوكو 
بجد رائع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rere rere (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد التمثال روعة اوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *رووعة يا كوكو ​*
> 
> _*بجد رائع *_
> 
> ...





مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا امجد
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

rere rere قال:


> بجد التمثال روعة اوى


 

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا ريرى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد جميل جدا يا كوكو وصور روعة

تسلم ايديك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرورك يا فادى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_جمييييييييييييييييييييييل
يارب نفسى اشوف تمثال زى ده فى مصر
هصلى من اجل ده
مشكوووووووووووووور



​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا تونى 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## كوك (25 فبراير 2011)

_*يا خرابى عليك يا كوكو روعه جدا يا كوكو*_
​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

*


شكرا جداا
صوره جميله جدا
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*يا خرابى عليك يا كوكو روعه جدا يا كوكو*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا كيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> *شكرا جداا*
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bant el mase7 (26 فبراير 2011)

*فى منتهى الجمال  *

*الرب يباركك *




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## باسبوسا (1 مارس 2011)

ميرسى على الصور الجميلة .


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## soso a (1 مارس 2011)

*جميله قوى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا سوسو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*بحب التمثال دة جدا

شكرا كوكو
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا مارسلينو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

